# Stain oozing up from pores



## UGAfan21 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am making a bed out of red oak. I stained the side boards and foot board about four days ago… It was about 65 degrees when I applied the stain. I woke up this morning to apply the finish and stain won't stop coming up from the pores. Don't want to add the finish til this stops! Any suggestion? What did I do wrong?


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, this has happened to me with red oak also. I just would walk into the garage every now and then and wipe off the oozing spots. Did it til it stopped, maybe 24 hours or so for me. Sorry to hear about it, but you'll probably just have to keep wiping it off til it stops. This is one of the many reasons that I avoid stains at all costs.


----------



## UGAfan21 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks.. This is my first time messing with stains


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

did you wipe down the stain after applying, might need some heat to help it dry, you are totally correct to wait till it is dry, I have seen clear coat peel off in big sheets when put on too soon after staining


----------



## UGAfan21 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yea I wiped it off after I applied it. I moved the pieces outside where it's sunny and started oozing out at a faster rate.. Should I keep them outside


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

To much stain. Wipe on a light coat and wipe off. If it needs more let it dry a bit, then repeat until it is the right shade. Stain is NOT a sealer and only imparts color to the wood. Due to its composition, stain does not dry the same as paint and will leach out until it is well dried. I always allow it to dry for several days then wipe it with a cloth to clear any excess befor attempting to coat it with any sealer. Patience!


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I made a coffee table a few years ago for my wife out of red oak and it is a challenge sometimes to work with. Red oak has a open tubular cell structure and needs a "wood conditioner" like dewaxed shellac , before you stain it, or some kind of sanding sealer. Any unsightly runs of your stain, can be polished out with mineral spirits. Hang in there, we have all done things that have not turned out too well.


----------



## UGAfan21 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! I will wait a few days and just keep wiping… Lessoned learned! I tell my wife I'm new to this… She thinks I can wittle wooden terrace with a butter knife! Lol thanks again!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use red oak all the time and stain with an oil based stain. I have never encountered it oozing out the pores. I stain by wiping on a light coat and continue to wipe. If I need a deeper tone, I will wipe on a second coat. I think that part of the problem is putting on too much stain to start with. I do find that it takes a couple of days for the stain to completely dry before starting to put on a top finishing coat.


----------

